# BOINC Vs ThE DeLL



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

So I had a P4 HT 3.0Ghz 4X512GB DDR Crunching for days at 100%.

I had to reset for somthing, and the machine told me I was having memory errors. It still booted into windows, but locked up shortly after that.

So I pulled 2 sticks, booted in a again, but a lock again. In the end it stopped coming on and I thought it had to be the ram.  Yet I did have another PSU here, so I poped it in with it with the same thing. On off on off. Ram was dead totaly.

Well yes the ram was dead but not the ONLY thing dead


 P3 3.0Ghz HT 478 CPU

Take that and that  and one more for the road

It be dead as well lol So Cyber want me to send this ram back? IDK if I want to crunch a 1.4Ghz(the only 478 chip I have(I thought I had a 3Ghz celeron...Hmm) machine all tho it would make a good web box......IDK take that P4 lol



BOINC 
The Dell Killer!


----------



## 4x4n (May 9, 2009)

Are you sure the chip is dead? Maybe it's the board. I see people all the time saying that their chip died, but I have never killed a chip in the dozen or so years I've been building. And I have abused the crap out of a majority of them.


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

I put a new chip in and it boots up. I stick the orignal chip in it does not turn on. I put the other chip in it boots.

Taken out the battery, psu, reset cmos.

I've killed chips(not stock..personaly..)BUT I have seen dead chips before it does happen from time to time. Being a Intel P4 I'm even more surprised, but not everything can hold up.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

LOL
so far only my rig is crunching, but not 24/7 so I'm fine!
but I don't think Boinc will only kill Dells, maybe others such as eMachines


----------

